# netobjects fusion 11 guestbook problem



## hooli (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi,

Does anybody know why whenever i try to publish a guestbook in fusion 11
all I get is a long list of text but no guestbook.

What am I doing wrong?:4-dontkno


----------

